# سخان شمسى بالأنابيب المفرغة جودة ألمانية وضماان عشر سنواات



## aaaf30 (16 أبريل 2011)

​ الان بمصر يتوفر لدينا​ ​ *السخان الشمسى بالأنابيب المفرغة وبسعات مختلفة*
*تناسب جميع الوحدات السكنية و العقارات و المزارع والمصانع و الفيلل و القرى السياحيه و الفنادق** والمدن الجامعية والجامعات*​ أحدث طرق تسخين المياة باستخدام تكنولوجيا الأنابيب المفرغة . 
مكونات السخان من أجود خامات الأستنلس ستييل والبيركس. ​ 


 *صمم بتكنولوجيا مبتكرة حديثة حاصلة على براءة اختراع من أمريكا والدول الأوربية تعمل على تلافى عيوب السخانات الشمسية الأخرى من صدأ مواسير التسخين وانخفاض درجة حرارة سخونة المياه التى لا تتعدى 60 درجة مئوية لتصل بها الى 90 درجة مئوية فى أغلب أيام العام مما يعنى توفير فى استهلاك الماء الساخن.**
**توجد أنظمة تشغيل مختلفة تناسب جميع تصميمات المبانى للحصول على ضغط تشغيل مناسب**.*​ ** التغلب نهائيا على مشكلة صدأ المواسير النحاسية فى السخانات الشمسية الأخرى وذلك باستخدام أنابيب سيكيوريت زجاجية*.​ مناسب لأنظمة تسخين حمامات السباحة​ 

كفاءة عالية لامتصاص وتخزين الحرارة.
 

حماية كاملة ضد الصدأ.
 

يتميز بسرعة وسهولة فى التركيب والصيانة.
 

أكثر ثباتا ولا ينبعث منه أى ضوضاء أو أضرار.
 

يحقق الأمان بتجنب مخاطر الحرائق والاختناقات الناجمة عن استخدام الغاز والكهرباء ( الماس الكهربائى وانفجار السخان فى حالة تعطل الثرموستات عن العمل ).
 ​ 

توفير الماء الساخن ليلا ونهارا حتى عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائى.
 ​ 

توفير مكان السخان فى المطابخ والحمامات للحفاظ على الشكل الجمالى وتوفير المساحات الداخلية.
 ​ 

يمكن استخدام سخان واحد لعدد من الوحدات (حمامات ومطابخ) لأكثر من شقة.
 

التركيب والاشراف الفنى مجانا .
حلة السخان الداخلية من الاستانليس استيل المقاوم للصدأ *316 L * *الوحيد فى مصر **.*
أسرع فترة تسخين 15 دقيقة لتصل ب 200 لتر الى درجة حرارة 90 درجة مئوية مما يعنى توفيرك للماء الساخن ليلا ونهارا دون انتظار فترة للتسخين .
سعات مختلفة تناسب جميع الحتياجات والاستخدامات من 130 لتر الى 5000 لتر .
طبقة عازلة بين الحلتين من مادة (البولى يوريثان) بسمك من (505 سم – 6سم ) مما يحافظ عل سخونة الماء طول فترة الليل ولمدة 72 ساعة بأقل انخفاض فى درجة الحرارة والتى لا تتعدى خمس درجات مئوية.
يمكن استخدامه فى لأغراض تسخين المياه فى العمليات الصناعية المختلفة مثل مصانع الأغذية والكيماويات والملابس وغيرها مهما كانت كمية الماء الساخن المطلوبة.
 
 

مضمون لمدة *عشر** سنوات* من التركيب *الوحيد فى مصر *.
 

موفر للطاقة الكهربائية حيث انه يعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه فقططططططططط 
 فهو لا يحتاج الى كهرباء أو غاز أو أى مصدر طاقة اخر سوى الشمس مما يعنى توفيرك لفاتورة الكهرباء الى الأبد.​ *لتحميل الكتالوج *​ * أضغط هنا *​ *http://www.powergroup4u.blogspot.com*​ أسعارنا لا تقبل المنافسة​ *للحجز و الاستعلام*​ *Tel: 002 - 0109373895*​ *[email protected]*​ *http://www.powergroup4u.blogspot.com*​


----------

